# Bildschirm flackert seit dem letzten KDE-Update

## l3u

Hallo allerseits!

Seit dem letzten world-Update, bei dem auch KDE 18.12.3 (? seit dem neuen Versionierungsschema kenn ich mich nicht mehr aus) und Qt 5.12.3 dabei war (und auch ein Update des X-Servers?!), flackert mein Bildschirm beim Anmelden. Wenn sddm startet (nicht beim Anmeldebildschirm selbst), und dann hinterher auch noch, Schwarz-Bild-Schwarz-Bild, ganz schnell ein paar Mal, bis dann der Desktop eingeblendet wird. Hinterher ist dann wieder gut.

Passiert definitiv erst seit dem Update, und sowohl auf meinem Desktop-Rechner, als auch auf meinem Notebook. Beide amd64, beide mit Intel-HD-Graphics. Den Compositor zwischen OpenGL 2.0, 3.1 und XRender hin- und herzustellen ändert nichts.

Was ist denn das jetzt wieder?! Oder ist sddm (auch geupdatet, wenn ich mich recht erinnere) selber schuld?! ;-)

Grüße

----------

## firefly

mit einem datum wird bei kde aktuell nur die apps releases versioniert.

kde-framework (z.b 5.57.0) und plasma (z.b. 5.15.5) haben eine andere Versionierung.

Bei mir tritt da beschrieben Problem nicht auf. Verwende aber auch eine AMD GPU und keine Intel.

Würd mich nicht wundern wenn durch ein xorg-update (falls es auch gemacht wurde) der intel X11-treiber Probleme macht.

Verwendest du überhaupt den intel X11-Treiber?

Und welche Versionen hast du denn genau von den Paketen installiert, welche du im Verdacht hast?

Stehen irgendwelche Warnungen/Fehler im Xorg.log?

----------

## l3u

Keine Fehler, keine Auffälligkeiten … ich hab den ganz normalen stable-Intel-Treiber, mit unveränderten USE-Flags: x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel-2.99.917_p20180214-r2 mit USE="dri sna udev -debug -dri3 -tools -uxa -xvmc". Selbes für sddm: x11-misc/sddm-0.18.0. Und der ganze KDE-Kram auch nur die stable-Variante. Wobei ich sddm im Verdacht habe, ich werd das nochmal prüfen, momentan gibt es noch eine Testing-Version … abgesehen davon wusste ich gar nicht, dass die Versionsnummer bei KDE teilweise ein Datum ist (pfui, ich bin selber KDE-dev :-P)!

----------

## l3u

Oha, scheinbar sollte man den Treiber gar nicht mehr benutzen, sondern (bei hinreichend neuer Hardware) VIDEO_CARDS="intel i965" in der make.conf setzen, damit ein Treiber benutzt wird, der direkt im xorg-server gebaut wird … also zumindest, wenn ich https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Intel richtig lese. Alle 10 Jahre sollte man vielleicht doch mal wieder Anleitungen lesen … mal schauen, ob das was ändert ;-)

----------

## l3u

Schau an, kaum benutzt man den Treiber, den man nehmen soll und konfiguriert den Kram so, wie das heutzutage gedacht ist … schon flackert nix mehr. Ich benutz Gentoo einfach schon zu lang … früher(TM) war das alles einfacher ;-)

----------

## doalwa

Coole Sache...habe seit einem der letzten Updates das gleiche Problem auf einem altehrwürdigen Lenovo Thinkpad X200, ebenfalls mit Intel Grafik.

Bin aktuell auf der Arbeit aber werde mir das zu Hause später anschauen...das flackern bei der Anmeldung nervt doch gehörig.

----------

